# QOX DNA 26650 Box Mod



## zadiac

Now THIS is beautiful.

QOX DNA 26650 Box Mod. I don't have any other info on it, but I think it's epic!



















http://instagram.com/bruvapers?modal=true

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

If it were bottom fed I would be sold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops

That is absolutely gorgeous. I love that wood finish against the metal. Man, that is the sh


----------



## TylerD

That is damn sexy! The workmanship looks top notch!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> If it were bottom fed I would be sold!


wow stunning!! but i agree if it were bottom fed id be sold on it too


----------



## Kuhlkatz

From what I saw on the queries there, only 99 of these are in the making & the list is filled. They still look damn good.


----------



## Gizmo

Wow that looks soo amazing!! Very similar to what Cheffy is doing


----------

